# Corsair high-speed pass ...



## chicoartist (Nov 20, 2007)

A buddy up in MT-way sent me this via his camera phone ... beechin!







Wade

PS:


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 20, 2007)

BEAUTY... the last thing a lot of bad guys ever heard!

.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah! Nothing beats the "sound of round"! That was cool.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## v2 (Nov 21, 2007)

8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2007)

Bad ass.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Ah! Nothing beats the "sound of round"! That was cool.



Ha. I like that!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 21, 2007)

"Whistling Death"  8) 

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 22, 2007)

Good pass.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2007)

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2007)

awesome


----------

